# ERR Cd player stops playing



## Fallz (Oct 27, 2003)

Ive got a 03 Spec V. This is a problem that has happened a couple times, I think its caused by moisture and the fact that they are CDR discs. Anyways the sound would get some static and sound like its skipping and then it would just freeze on wherever it was no sound at all, the radio would work fine and the eject button would not spit the cd out at all. This is the stock RF head unit which i plan on replacing at some point. This was a lot car so I couldnt really not get the audio enthusiast package just drove off the lot with a pimp ride...should i bother going to the dealer or just start upgrading the audio with a new headunit... any suggestions?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Very good idea to avoid the Audio Fanatic package. It's a mess.

If you don't see yourself replacing the HU any time soon, cruise on back to the dealer and put up a fight. Hell, it's a brand new car.

But if you've got $300 or so to blow right now on a headunit, might as well replace it with something sweet.


----------



## Fallz (Oct 27, 2003)

Yah I've got 11K miles on this thing allready so I will probably go ahead and bitch to the dealer but the result doesnt matter much as I am definitely interested in putting a new HU... Where should I shop around for this stuff... not sure if these Electronic places are acceptable (Best Buy) or if i should go to a custom place to get stuff like this done. I suppose some searching of the forums is necessary now but any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, what are your goals with the system? Do you just want something that will play CDs? Or are you going to go for an amp and a sub? Maybe a multi-amp setup? Or are you going to go full-out show and use screens and video? How wild do you want to go - or better put, how much money do you want to spend?


----------



## Fallz (Oct 27, 2003)

I cant afford a do it all at once system. I know that I want a new head unit cuz I really dont think this one is all that great. I am thinking that I will probably upgrade the speakers and Sub and most likely when I do that I would put in another amp. Im not really sure what the setup is or what my ultimate options are. I think if i went to a place that installs them id prolly get had unless i knew who was doin it for me, so id really like to make a plan before i go out and put some money down for a HU. I dont want my car to be ghetto and rattle the wing and the license plate when the bass thuds but id def like a more full sound. Im posting to kinda get a feel for what works best for people..


----------



## Fallz (Oct 27, 2003)

Also it might be nice at some point to put some kind of screen in that pop up section of the dash but that would be a modification in a year or so of course putting in a playstation or something like that... for now its just CDs Radio and perhaps XM too


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Do it yourself. It's dead easy and you'll save a lot of cash. Here's stereo shopping 101 from someone who works in the business:

Go with a friend, especially one that might know about audio. Even if you don't have a knowledgable friend, anyone will work. There's strength in numbers, and the salesperson will be less likely to try and push something if there's someone else in the room.

Bring a CD that you know and love. One with good tonal balance and maybe a few different styles of tracks. For instance, I use a CD that I made that has a couple metal tracks, a couple hip-hop/rap, a couple jazz/blues, a couple techno, and a gradually-decreasing 5000hz-25hz/30sec sine wave.

Tell the salesperson to put together a decent system in a price range that you feel is reasonable. Deck, amp, sub, and speakers. Listen to the CD for as long as you like, even if the salesperson gets annoying. Play with options. Different speakers. Different deck. Etc. Try all the decks in your price range until you find one that you're in love with.

Remember that the single most important piece of gear is your source unit. Don't skimp. A nice deck may seem like a lot now, but it will be worth it. But also don't let the salesperson push you into something you don't want. Remember, they just want you to buy the unit that pays them the most, not the one that performs best.

Once you have a unit picked out, go to lunch. Don't buy it then and there. Go, talk about the unit with your friend, and think about it. Don't get yourself pushed into something. Then, if you still want the unit you chose, go back and buy it from the same salesperson you spoke with earlier. While you're at it, get a dash kit and a harness so you can install it.

As for stereo shops, I recommend the smaller chains, but not some Backyard Bob store. I've found the chains like Best Buy to be lacking in selection and the salespeople may not always be able to answer your questions very well.

The one chain I have had _excellent_ results with is Magnolia Hi-Fi, now Magnolia Audio/Video. The salesperson I worked with at the Clackamas, OR store, Rich Costanza, was exceptionally knowledgable, very professional, and was incredibly straight-forward. I have not regretted a single purchase I made from him.

If/when you've got a deck and you're ready to install it (it's easy!), just post up and we can all give you a hand with the wiring!


----------



## Fallz (Oct 27, 2003)

Cool and thanks a ton for the info ... Now ill have to shop around, lol the only problem is that im all the way in CT. I know someone who just put a dvd player in thier jeep GC along with a screen and a kickass system havent talked to him in a while so i guess its time to rebuild a bridge thanks again and ill def give it a do it myself...just intimidating with all the RF package thats allready there...


----------

